# Chris Sherridan: Hinrich not going to make USA WC team (Updated: He makes it!)



## such sweet thunder (May 30, 2002)

*Chris Sherridan: Hinrich not going to make USA WC team*

Since things have slowed down here on the boards, I thought I'd post this as its own thread. Feel free to merge. 

http://proxy.espn.go.com/chat/chatESPN?event_id=12352&lpos=spotlight&lid=tab4pos3

Daniel (Puerto Rico): Are there any players assured of a spot on the 12 man roster already from what you hear? By the way, I hope Puerto Rico waxes the Americans by 19 again.

SportsNation Chris Sheridan: Ofifcially, no one is guaranteed a spot. But you can count on LBJ, Wade, Anthony, Elton Brand, Joe Johnson, Shawn Marion, Brad Miller, Gilbert Arenas, Chris Bosh and Bruce Bowen being on the active roster barring injuries. That leaves two active spots open, and my best guess is that Chris Paul and Dwight Howard will get them. 


Jack: Fontana, CA: My questions havent been answered for 3 years! Whos your starting 5 for the Team USA Sheridan?

SportsNation Chris Sheridan: Your drought is over, Jack. My starting five would be Arenas, Wade, James, Bosh and Brand.


*Scott (Peoria IL): Why won't captain Kirk make the team? Isn't he the best PG on the roster since Billups can't compete in 2008?

SportsNation Chris Sheridan: I think it'll come down to Coach K and Jerry C choosing between Kirk Hinrich and Chris Paul for one of the last roster spots, and I think CP's going to get it. There are a couple of key people in USA Basketball who think Kirk gets a little too down on himself when things don't go well early in games. *


Matt (Dallas, TX): Why is Michael Redd on the roster? Is he trying out? Didn't I heir something about him declining to try out?

SportsNation Chris Sheridan: He;s on the roster and he's here in Las Vegas, but he won't be going to Japan because he's getting married during the tournament. Chauncey Billups also is here in Vegas but won't be going to Asia because his wife is expecting. 


I'm a homer, but I think Sheridan is wrong about Hinrich. Paul is going to get the cut, if only because of veteran hierarchy. 

Arenas starting? I'm not sure he's even guaranteed a spot on the team. And if he is on the team, Gilbert is better coming off the bench -- even if he is the 'best' point guard in USA basketball.

I'd be willing to put money on Kirk Hinrich starting. I'm not sure where Sheridan is gettinng the 'getting down on himself' bit. We've watched Hinrich his entire career, have we ever seen that?

That could be an interesting starting lineup -- hell of a draft class, sans Brand:
Brand
Bosh
LJ
Wade
Hinric


----------



## jbulls (Aug 31, 2005)

*Re: Chris Sherridan: Hinrich not going to make USA WC team*



such sweet thunder said:


> Since things have slowed down here on the boards, I thought I'd post this as its own thread. Feel free to merge.
> 
> http://proxy.espn.go.com/chat/chatESPN?event_id=12352&lpos=spotlight&lid=tab4pos3
> 
> ...


The comment about Hinrich getting down on himself isn't totally out of left field. If memory serves, Skiles has mentioned a couple times that if Kirk misses shots early he gets a little gun shy and starts thinking too much. I still think he'll make the team though.


----------



## Like A Breath (Jun 16, 2003)

*Re: Chris Sherridan: Hinrich not going to make USA WC team*

I don't think Paul is going to get cut. Look at the quotes about him from Coach K, he seems to be in love with him. Called him a special point guard. That coupled with the fact that Kirk turned them down at first probably gives him the edge.


----------



## ATLien (Jun 18, 2002)

*Re: Chris Sherridan: Hinrich not going to make USA WC team*

Shawn Marion?

Why?


----------



## mizenkay (Dec 29, 2003)

*Re: Chris Sherridan: Hinrich not going to make USA WC team*



jbulls said:


> The comment about Hinrich getting down on himself isn't totally out of left field. If memory serves, Skiles has mentioned a couple times that if Kirk misses shots early he gets a little gun shy and starts thinking too much. I still think he'll make the team though.


but his shooting isn't why he was asked twice to join the team. they've got plenty of shooters. 

kirk should probably make the final active roster, which by the info i got off the preview show on nba tv, will be determined on august 15th. after they've played in some preliminary world tourney. i think kirk will make the travelling roster. (and ultimately will make the final one too.) 

making the outside shot and ball handling are so important in the international game. and kirk can defend two positions. this is why i think sheridan is wrong about joe johnson making it. kirk's 3pt FG% and FT% is higher than johnsons anyway. 

i think sheridan is projecting something with the comment about kirk getting down on himself. who are these "key" people? the same ones that asked kirk to join the team again?

for all the times kirk's shot not falling has made him tentative, there are as many times, more actually, that he has started off cold gotten hot and then willed the team to victory. plus he's won at a higher level (playoffs) than joe johnson and kirk has upped his game in the playoffs. big game experience should count in his favor. i can see them taking bowen for the whole leadership thing. but SPMJ* brought up a good point about his game not being suited as well for international play.

so i think it's gonna come down to how they play in the first of the international competitions. and i think the captain has an excellent shot at making it, chris sheridan be damned!




*in the  other thread  where we started talking about this. but i'm not a merger anymore. 

:smilewink


----------



## paxman (Apr 24, 2006)

*Re: Chris Sherridan: Hinrich not going to make USA WC team*

i don't think arenas starts.
too many players wanting the ball, and that was 
exactly the problem the past 2 competitions.

i say chris paul starts over arenas.

if you want to debate about coach K's feelings about 
paul vs. kirk, look no further than this coack K quote:



> Chris Paul has been sensational. He was very impressive the first day. He's more of the prototype point guard that most people don't have anymore. He can lead, he's got exuberance, he wants to learn. And that's infectious for everybody. I'm real, real impressed with him. Luke does a good job with that. Chauncy's the old pro, but we're not going to have him this summer. And then Kirk plays both, but he's more quiet. We'll look at Dwyane being the point, then we'll look at LeBron. Lebron's going to be a so-called four to one. I don't want them to go all over the place, I want them to be basketball players, but Chris will only play the point.


so far it doesn't look great for kirk, but if K is smart, he'll keep him
on the team. hopefully kirk has been guarding wade in practice, and K
realizes the value of defense.


----------



## Diable (Apr 26, 2005)

*Re: Chris Sherridan: Hinrich not going to make USA WC team*

I would say that Paul is the likely starter and Hinrich has a very good shot at being the back up.Arenas would have to completely change his game in order to get the best out of this team,while the sort of scheme we're going to employ would be perfect for Pau.Hinrich would be much more suited to playing the point on this team than Arenas.

I don't really agree with that list at all.I don't really think that Bowen gives you very much and that the crazy way which FIBA officiates games is likely to make him nearly useless.I don't think Arenas is a lock unless he's primarily used as a shooting guard where he would compete with Joe Johnson for a roster spot.Brad Miller would have to start playing like he deserves a spot b4 I would take him.He has really not impressed recently and I would leave him off if Amare looked like he was sound enough to give me a lot of minutes at Center.


----------



## Roscoe Sheed (Jun 19, 2006)

*Re: Chris Sherridan: Hinrich not going to make USA WC team*

I have a feeling this team won't do well

I think the US still has the best players in the NBA, they just don't all play in int'l competition (e.g., KG, TMac, J. O'Neal, Shaq, etc)


----------



## paxman (Apr 24, 2006)

*Re: Chris Sherridan: Hinrich not going to make USA WC team*



Roscoe Sheed said:


> I have a feeling this team won't do well
> 
> I think the US still has the best players in the NBA, they just don't all play in int'l competition (e.g., KG, TMac, J. O'Neal, Shaq, etc)



uh, james wade and brand not good enough for ya?


----------



## Roscoe Sheed (Jun 19, 2006)

*Re: Chris Sherridan: Hinrich not going to make USA WC team*



paxman said:


> uh, james wade and brand not good enough for ya?


Correct me if I'm wrong, but I know that both James and Wade played on the 04 team. 

There is something wrong with the way the US team operates. I can't quite put my finger on it. Besides Brand (who is a top notch player, no denying that), they need another guy that can command the post.

Also, who exactly are the shooters on this team? I think in the Olympics it will really help to have Billups running the point because he shoots so well. However, at the 2 and 3, they need some guys that are pure shooters. Why isn't Ray Allen playing? I know Redd is playing, but they could use a few other guys that can stick a perimeter shot.


----------



## paxman (Apr 24, 2006)

*Re: Chris Sherridan: Hinrich not going to make USA WC team*



Roscoe Sheed said:


> Correct me if I'm wrong, but I know that both James and Wade played on the 04 team.
> 
> There is something wrong with the way the US team operates. I can't quite put my finger on it. Besides Brand (who is a top notch player, no denying that), they need another guy that can command the post.
> 
> Also, who exactly are the shooters on this team? I think in the Olympics it will really help to have Billups running the point because he shoots so well. However, at the 2 and 3, they need some guys that are pure shooters. Why isn't Ray Allen playing? I know Redd is playing, but they could use a few other guys that can stick a perimeter shot.


james and wade hardly got playing time.
and they both have improved greatly.

as far as shooters, both ray allen and redd will probably be on the team in 08, kobe as well.
the three of them had to back out for injuries/wedding.
and arenas and johnson are good long range bombers.


----------



## jnrjr79 (Apr 18, 2003)

*Re: Chris Sherridan: Hinrich not going to make USA WC team*

I'm of the thinking that why would they go back to him and ask him to reconsider his decision if they were going to cut him?

Also, Bruce freaking Bowen is going o be pretty creaky by the time the Olympics come around. I don't think I'd keep him.


----------



## Roscoe Sheed (Jun 19, 2006)

*Re: Chris Sherridan: Hinrich not going to make USA WC team*



paxman said:


> james and wade hardly got playing time.
> and they both have improved greatly.
> 
> as far as shooters, both ray allen and redd will probably be on the team in 08, kobe as well.
> ...


yeah, I remember that. that was good ole larry brown's fault. the damn idiot doesn't believe in playing young players :no: 

The guys you just mentioned should help their perimeter game. 

It would really help for them to have some solid post players though. Even guys like J O'Neal, Boozer, and Z Bo would help. Even relative no-names like Kamman and Melvin Ely can score a little inside. 

I'm happy most of the Pistons won't play because it would tire them out, however I think Rip would really help. A great mid-range shooter. He could definitely stick the Int'l 3 with consistency. Sheed would be good in int'l play as well because he can post, shoot the 3, and play D.


----------



## such sweet thunder (May 30, 2002)

*Re: Chris Sherridan: Hinrich not going to make USA WC team*



mizenkay said:


> *in the  other thread  where we started talking about this. but i'm not a merger anymore.
> 
> :smilewink


Evil cackle. Evil cackle. 

Now this board is mine!

:clown:


----------



## paxman (Apr 24, 2006)

*Re: Chris Sherridan: Hinrich not going to make USA WC team*



Roscoe Sheed said:


> yeah, I remember that. that was good ole larry brown's fault. the damn idiot doesn't believe in playing young players :no:
> 
> The guys you just mentioned should help their perimeter game.
> 
> ...


agreed about lack of low post depth and totally agreed about rip.
hopefully bosh steps it up.
amare i'm very doubtful of, seeing the track record of the atheletes with
his injury.


----------



## epic (Mar 16, 2004)

*Re: Chris Sherridan: Hinrich not going to make USA WC team*

the US should, and will win. 

that is all.

i'm sorry, but that's all. at this point in the season, forgive me.


----------



## MikeDC (Jul 16, 2002)

*Re: Chris Sherridan: Hinrich not going to make USA WC team*

I have a hard time seeing why they'd want Bruce Bowen... I don't get that one at all.


----------



## Darius Miles Davis (Aug 2, 2002)

*Re: Chris Sherridan: Hinrich not going to make USA WC team*



paxman said:


> james and wade hardly got playing time.
> and they both have improved greatly.
> 
> as far as shooters, both ray allen and redd will probably be on the team in 08, kobe as well.
> ...


Even if Wade and LeBron are the two best players in our game right now, I don't think either is a particularly good fit for the international game. It seems like the international game allows for defensive schemes that swallow up dribblers/penetrators. I really wish we had even more pure shooters on this roster. I really like the idea of Brand and Miller, though, as they are solid jumpshooters.


----------



## paxman (Apr 24, 2006)

*Re: Chris Sherridan: Hinrich not going to make USA WC team*



Darius Miles Davis said:


> Even if Wade and LeBron are the two best players in our game right now, I don't think either is a particularly good fit for the international game. It seems like the international game allows for defensive schemes that swallow up dribblers/penetrators. I really wish we had even more pure shooters on this roster. I really like the idea of Brand and Miller, though, as they are solid jumpshooters.


we WANT them to swallow james and wade up (double/triple team, trap them in a zone scheme) 
both are great at kicking it out to the open man...which of course supports your
point that we really do need more pure shooters, otherwise, i agree that james and 
wade wouldn't be great fits.


----------



## jbulls (Aug 31, 2005)

*Re: Chris Sherridan: Hinrich not going to make USA WC team*



mizenkay said:


> but his shooting isn't why he was asked twice to join the team. they've got plenty of shooters.
> 
> kirk should probably make the final active roster, which by the info i got off the preview show on nba tv, will be determined on august 15th. after they've played in some preliminary world tourney. i think kirk will make the travelling roster. (and ultimately will make the final one too.)
> 
> ...


Hmm...

Not totally sure I follow the logic here. First you say Kirk's not being asked to join because of his shooting, then you argue that he's a better shooter than Joe Johnson.

I would dispute the last point. Johnson shot 36% from 3 last year, Hinrich shot 37%. The year before that Johnson shot 48% from 3, while Hinrich shot 36%. Johnson's been a good 5% better than Hinrich from behind the arc over the last two seasons. Bowen's better than both of them - he's shot over 40% from 3 point range 3 seasons out of the last 4.

I still think Hinrich will make the team, but he's not a better shooter than Johnson or Bowen.


----------



## Like A Breath (Jun 16, 2003)

*Re: Chris Sherridan: Hinrich not going to make USA WC team*



Darius Miles Davis said:


> Even if Wade and LeBron are the two best players in our game right now, I don't think either is a particularly good fit for the international game. It seems like the international game allows for defensive schemes that swallow up dribblers/penetrators. I really wish we had even more pure shooters on this roster. I really like the idea of Brand and Miller, though, as they are solid jumpshooters.


Wade nails the international 3 pointer like nothing nowadays. He is absolutely money from there. If he can get over the mental hurdle, he will burn every team in the Olympics that thinks he can't shoot.

James was very effective last Olympics and was the only one smart enough to overplay 5 feet beyond the 3 point line to keep the other teams from getting open 3's. He's only gotten better and his jumper is now very good.


----------



## yodurk (Sep 4, 2002)

*Re: Chris Sherridan: Hinrich not going to make USA WC team*

It's totally beyond me why Carmelo Anthony is even being considered. After the antics he pulled a few summers ago, he shouldn't even be on the long list. And that doesn't even touch the fact that he's too frequently a black hole on offense, nor is a long-range shooter, defender, passer, or ballhandler. If he gets selected, they've made a terrible mistake IMO.


----------



## Like A Breath (Jun 16, 2003)

*Re: Chris Sherridan: Hinrich not going to make USA WC team*

Hopefully Carmelo has matured, but he's going to have to realize that he's not the star of the team. There will be nights where he won't play at all and he's going to have to deal with it. I'm willing to give him another chance if he has the right attitude.


----------



## mizenkay (Dec 29, 2003)

*Re: Chris Sherridan: Hinrich not going to make USA WC team*



jbulls said:


> Hmm...
> 
> Not totally sure I follow the logic here. First you say Kirk's not being asked to join because of his shooting, then you argue that he's a better shooter than Joe Johnson.
> 
> ...


ok. maybe that was a little confusing. :smilewink

i was responding _first_ to the notion that kirk loses all confidence when his shot isn't falling. i think sheridan is talking out of his *** on that one. what makes sheridan say USA team personnel are saying this after two days of practice? is kirk phoning it in? i highly doubt that. 

and, next there are others on the team that will be asked to fill the "shooter" role before kirk would be. but i think kirk's not a liability on that front.

so after an albeit fleeting glance at johnson's and kirk's stats _just from last year_ i saw that while johnson's FG% is better, kirk's 3pt and FT are slightly superior (but, ok not that much). i hope _it's not statistics_ that they ultimately consider. if johnson is selected, ok, ok, i get it. but if bowen is too, and kirk is left off, i think they'd be making a mistake.

because _ultimately_, in 2008 for the olympics, i think kirk will be there and bowen (who will be too old) won't even be in the running. i'd rather kirk had the international experience now and get it under his belt now so he can grow with the team.


----------



## jbulls (Aug 31, 2005)

*Re: Chris Sherridan: Hinrich not going to make USA WC team*



mizenkay said:


> ok. maybe that was a little confusing. :smilewink
> 
> i was responding _first_ to the notion that kirk loses all confidence when his shot isn't falling. i think sheridan is talking out of his *** on that one. what makes sheridan say USA team personnel are saying this after two days of practice? is kirk phoning it in? i highly doubt that.
> 
> ...


I agree that Hinrich ought to make it over Bowen. I'd probably take him over Joe Johnson too.

I imagine that the Team USA personnel in question are basing their opinions of Hinrich's game on his 3 seasons in the NBA, not on 2 days of Team USA practice. I would hope so, anyway...


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

*Re: Chris Sherridan: Hinrich not going to make USA WC team*

I think Arenas will start. Team USA will use his shooting and scoring to spread the floor, and his ability to force turnovers is a big plus. I think Lebron will be the true point guard so to say, I think he's going to be setting up a lot of the other guys. If you put Brand, Bosh, Arenas on the floor, you just sit back and let Lebron and Wade create for them.

I don't understand Shawn Marion making the team again. I would put Kirk on there instead of him. Three point guards is alright, especially since Arenas can play some 2, and Kirk can probably guard a lot of international 3's.


----------



## Philomath (Jan 3, 2003)

*Re: Chris Sherridan: Hinrich not going to make USA WC team*



MikeDC said:


> I have a hard time seeing why they'd want Bruce Bowen... I don't get that one at all.


I think Bruce Bowen is an overreaction to the failure of the Olympic team. All the scorers and slashers went down to ignominius defeat, so hey, let's go get the ultimate tough defender and glue guy. But, I also wonder if Bowen brings enough to the table to warrant a spot. We should be able to find guys to do what he does who also bring other things to the table, shouldn't we? Also, above all what he is is a physical one-on-one lock-down defender; the international game seems to be about ball movement. It's not like there's usually a Kobe to lock down, which balances out scoring 6 points on 4 shots at the other end. Also, he's 35, I don't think we really need a three year commitment from him. Shane Battier and Josh Howard maybe aren't quite the defenders Bowen is (though they very well could be by the time he turns 36) - but they do some of the same things and aren't nearly as limited offensively. 

Anyway, I think the Bruce Bowen selection was kind of a symbol to set the tone for what the new team is about. I doubt he'll see much p.t. as things unfold, and if he doesn't make the roster this time he never will.


----------



## jalen5 (Nov 19, 2004)

*Re: Chris Sherridan: Hinrich not going to make USA WC team*

If I were making the decisions, my team would look like this, assuming that Kobe, Redick, Pierce, Odom, and Redd are unavailable as mentioned earlier in the thread:

PG Chris Paul, Kirk Hinrich
SG Dwyane Wade, Gilbert Arenas, Joe Johnson
SF LeBron James, Shawn Marion, Adam Morrison
PF Elton Brand, Chris Bosh
C Amare Stoudemire, Dwight Howard

...If Redick is healthy, he's gotta be on the team...he would be the most lethal shooter the U.S. would have...I think Chris Paul is the starting PG. Arenas, Wade, and LeBron could all play the role of the 3rd string PG but I'd have Paul or Hinrich on the floor running the team for as much of the game as possible. I think you need Joe Johnson on the team b/c he can shoot and is a versatile scorer...Arenas can stroke it as well...Marion is a do it all athlete...Morrison is another great shooter...Brand and Bosh are ideal PF's...if Amare isn't good to go, then substitue Brad Miller but bump up Dwight Howard to starter...to me, the team was really easy to pick...however, if the 5 guys that I left out WERE all available to play, it would be very, very tough b/c Kobe is a lock, Redick would be a lock in my eyes, and Redd would be a good player to have as well...


----------



## SausageKingofChicago (Feb 14, 2005)

*Re: Chris Sherridan: Hinrich not going to make USA WC team*



such sweet thunder said:


> Since things have slowed down here on the boards, I thought I'd post this as its own thread. Feel free to merge.
> 
> http://proxy.espn.go.com/chat/chatESPN?event_id=12352&lpos=spotlight&lid=tab4pos3
> 
> ...


I wouldn't think Anthony is a certainty at all..Joe Johnson either


----------



## mizenkay (Dec 29, 2003)

*Re: Chris Sherridan: Hinrich not going to make USA WC team*

sheridan writes more on who's in and who could be out for the worlds roster.



> *• Kirk Hinrich: Has been slowed during camp by a tweaked hamstring, which hasn't helped his case for possibly being the third point guard. It's still too early to count him out, though.*
> 
> *• Luke Ridnour: He was an early favorite to be one of the first cuts, but Hinrich's hamstring injury might be helping his cause somewhat. If he makes the final 15, he'd be a practice player in Asia.*





http://insider.espn.go.com/nba/insider/columns/story?columnist=sheridan_chris&id=2526774


----------



## kconn61686 (Jul 29, 2005)

*Re: Chris Sherridan: Hinrich not going to make USA WC team*

Team USA needs J Kidd so badly. He is the only player in the league that would start for Team USA and put up 2 points, 8 rebounds, 12 assists and be a lock down defender and push the ball consistently. He is a unique player in the league for the fact that he would start on any National team as long as his career is going because of what he brings.


----------



## such sweet thunder (May 30, 2002)

*Re: Chris Sherridan: Hinrich not going to make USA WC team*



Philomath said:


> I think Bruce Bowen is an overreaction to the failure of the Olympic team. All the scorers and slashers went down to ignominius defeat, so hey, let's go get the ultimate tough defender and glue guy. But, I also wonder if Bowen brings enough to the table to warrant a spot. We should be able to find guys to do what he does who also bring other things to the table, shouldn't we? Also, above all what he is is a physical one-on-one lock-down defender; the international game seems to be about ball movement. It's not like there's usually a Kobe to lock down, which balances out scoring 6 points on 4 shots at the other end. Also, he's 35, I don't think we really need a three year commitment from him. Shane Battier and Josh Howard maybe aren't quite the defenders Bowen is (though they very well could be by the time he turns 36) - but they do some of the same things and aren't nearly as limited offensively.
> 
> Anyway, I think the Bruce Bowen selection was kind of a symbol to set the tone for what the new team is about. I doubt he'll see much p.t. as things unfold, and if he doesn't make the roster this time he never will.


Great post Philo.

Bowen is the anit-Marbury. Its like the little girl just finished trying Papa bears porridge (too hot), and ran straight to baby bear (too cold). Except baby bear is a thirty-five year old vet who will be finished by the time the Olympics come around. Should have went with mama bear. Just right.

I find the Battier decision even harder to understand. At least Bowen has aspects of his game that are special. I could see Bowen coming off the bench for the last three minutes of game, when the team is using offense-defense situations. What does Battier do that is transcendent?


----------



## 7RINGS? (Sep 28, 2004)

*Re: Chris Sherridan: Hinrich not going to make USA WC team*

As much as I want Kirk on this team honestly I would take Chris Paul over him any day!! Chris Paul was snubbed from the All Star game last year and he was only a rookie! I think he will make the cut over Hinrich but I would hate to see it.Hope for the best but expect the worse that way we won't be so down about it if he does get cut.


----------



## mizenkay (Dec 29, 2003)

*Re: Chris Sherridan: Hinrich not going to make USA WC team*

http://www.nba.com/usabasketball/blogs_060722.html#060722_hinrich



> Watching From the Sidelines
> 
> Posted by Kirk Hinrich on July 22, 2006, 6:15 p.m. ET
> 
> ...


----------



## Pain5155 (May 28, 2006)

*Re: Chris Sherridan: Hinrich not going to make USA WC team*

US team has already won, with a stacked lineup like that, and learning from there mistakes in athens, this team already won.


----------



## paxman (Apr 24, 2006)

*Re: Chris Sherridan: Hinrich not going to make USA WC team*

i wish vince carter were on this team, just so 
he can again jump over a somebody and then scream in his face.
those were good times.


----------



## BG7 (Jun 25, 2003)

*Re: Chris Sherridan: Hinrich not going to make USA WC team*

Hopefully Coach K leaves Lebron off the team in favor of Shane Battier....make it happen Special K! I'd love to see the ego check there.


----------



## draft tyrus (Jun 29, 2006)

*Re: Chris Sherridan: Hinrich not going to make USA WC team*

Why any self-respecting basketball fan would think Kirk would start over Arenas I have no idea.


----------



## BG7 (Jun 25, 2003)

*Re: Chris Sherridan: Hinrich not going to make USA WC team*

I heard tensions are high in the camp. I heard that Lebron James went for a shot and Shawn Marion blocked the hell out of the shot, and then Kirk Hinrich was all like, nice block, and then Lebron snapped on Kirk, and started yelling at him in his face, and was all like, that wasn't a block, thats a goaltend, and then he went and whined to the coaches and they ruled it a goaltend, diva.


----------



## Sir Patchwork (Jan 12, 2005)

*Re: Chris Sherridan: Hinrich not going to make USA WC team*

I think Arenas needs to start simply because with Kobe out, he is the only guy who is going to make you pay for playing a zone. LeBron and Wade hesitate to shoot the long ball, so it's hard to have a starting lineup that includes both of them. 

As far as Hinrich goes, I think Sherridan is right about Hinrich getting down on himself. Hinrich took longer than most young guys to adjust to the officiating, and he has done that in the NBA, but for awhile he would pick up early fouls and get down on himself and the situation. I can see the same things happening in the olympics, seeing as how the officiating is still an enigma. 

I agree with ya'll that Bowen is just a strange pick. I don't see what he brings to the team that won't be completely nuetralized by the officials. 

I would probably start Chris Paul, Gilbert Arenas, Lebron James, Elton Brand and Brad Miller. Enough shooting to keep teams playing man-to-man, but enough talent to make teams look really foolish for trying to guard the USA players man-to-man. The key is, don't let them get away with playing a zone, because if you have force them to play man to man, it's a wrap. Nobody can guard the talent and explosiveness of the guys on the USA squad if they're played man to man.


----------



## jalen5 (Nov 19, 2004)

*Re: Chris Sherridan: Hinrich not going to make USA WC team*



Sir Patchwork said:


> Enough shooting to keep teams playing man-to-man, but enough talent to make teams look really foolish for trying to guard the USA players man-to-man. *The key is, don't let them get away with playing a zone, because if you have force them to play man to man, it's a wrap*. Nobody can guard the talent and explosiveness of the guys on the USA squad if they're played man to man.



I agree...definitely the biggest thing....I really wish J.J. was healthy and good to go...he would obliterate the zone...I'm not saying he's going to be an amazing pro or anything but I think he would be GREAT for Team USA in international competition...to kill the zone is also the reason why I would probably put Joe Johnson and Adam Morrison on the team as well


----------



## Like A Breath (Jun 16, 2003)

*Re: Chris Sherridan: Hinrich not going to make USA WC team*



Sir Patchwork said:


> I think Arenas needs to start simply because with Kobe out, he is the only guy who is going to make you pay for playing a zone. LeBron and Wade hesitate to shoot the long ball, so it's hard to have a starting lineup that includes both of them.


Misconception. Wade regularly nails the 20 footer, it's when he's another 3 feet back that he hesitates. He will have NO problem with the international 3. LeBron is the same in that regard, maybe a little more inconsistent but he is a willing shooter. Let the best players play, shooting won't be an issue for them. Especially by the time the Olympics roll around.

Lest we forget they have among the highest shooting percentages of any swingmen in the NBA.


----------



## step (Sep 19, 2005)

*Re: Chris Sherridan: Hinrich not going to make USA WC team*



> Let the best players play, shooting won't be an issue for them.


That's what they said last time...


----------



## Sir Patchwork (Jan 12, 2005)

*Re: Chris Sherridan: Hinrich not going to make USA WC team*



Like A Breath said:


> Misconception. Wade regularly nails the 20 footer, it's when he's another 3 feet back that he hesitates.


Wade hesitates on any jumper beyond 15 feet, because his very first option is getting a shot right at the bucket, and he is relentless in getting there. 



Like A Breath said:


> Lest we forget they have among the highest shooting percentages of any swingmen in the NBA.


They have high percentages because they score so much at the rim against man-to-man defenses. Every team in the NBA has good enough shooters to keep defenses in a man-to-man, plus the 3-second rule keeps any team from playing a true zone. International teams can play a true zone where they can camp guys in the lane on LeBron and Wade, and if our team doesn't have the shooters to make them pay for camping in the lane, well see what happened in 2004. 

I would rather have Wade and LeBron over LeBron and say, Kyle Korver, shooting isn't _that_ important, but shooting is important enough to make Arenas and LeBron more effective in international play than Wade and LeBron.


----------



## mizenkay (Dec 29, 2003)

*Re: Chris Sherridan: Hinrich not going to make USA WC team*

http://www.usabasketball.com/seniormen/2006/mp3/hinrich_kirk_07_20.mp3

givin' a shout out to his billions of chinese fans!

:smilewink :usa:


----------



## BG7 (Jun 25, 2003)

*Re: Chris Sherridan: Hinrich not going to make USA WC team*



step said:


> That's what they said last time...


The best players didn't play though....

Give me a team of

PG-Gilbert Arenas/Jason Kidd
SG-Ray Allen/Tracy McGrady/Dwyane Wade
SF-Kobe Bryant/Lebon James
PF-Kevin Garnett/Elton Brand/Dwight Howard
C- Tim Duncan/Shaquille O'neal (probaly Oden or Curry for 2008).

We'd stomp the hell out of the competition.


----------



## kukoc4ever (Nov 20, 2002)

*Re: Chris Sherridan: Hinrich not going to make USA WC team*

I'm sure most people know this, but Battier and Bowen had two of the higher 3 point fg%s in the league last year.... while playing the 3.

They are also good to very good defenders and have a game suiting themselves to be a “glue” player.

If they choose Bowen/Battier over Kirk, it will be more due to position, IMO, than anything else. They are going to want a big forward that can reliably knock down the open shot and check his man... not rely on penetrating as much which was one of the downfalls of the Athens Team USA.

I remember that team being ripped apart in the press for being a team of selfish superstars that were lacking in fundamentals (passing, defense, shooting, needing to have the ball in their hands all the time). And the inclusion of guys like Battier and Bowen in the process was considered to be a good thing.

Kirk vs Bowen/Battier really isn’t a fair comparison. They are different types of players all together. Kirk is going to have a hard time beating out guys like Arenas and Paul (although its not like Paul is a lights out shooter), IMO. I'd rather have Billups and Areans on that team.


----------



## MikeDC (Jul 16, 2002)

*Re: Chris Sherridan: Hinrich not going to make USA WC team*



kukoc4ever said:


> I'm sure most people know this, but Battier and Bowen had two of the higher 3 point fg%s in the league last year.... while playing the 3.
> 
> They are also good to very good defenders and have a game suiting themselves to be a “glue” player.
> 
> ...


I think that's pretty on the mark.


----------



## mizenkay (Dec 29, 2003)

*Re: Chris Sherridan: Hinrich not going to make USA WC team*

good news for the captain, looks like he was able to scrimmage today.

he's a gamer. 

http://editorial.gettyimages.com/source/search/details_pop.aspx?iid=71507081&cdi=0




:usa:


----------



## mizenkay (Dec 29, 2003)

*Re: Chris Sherridan: Hinrich not going to make USA WC team*

http://sportsillustrated.cnn.com/2006/basketball/nba/07/23/tea.usa.camp.ap/

_*Chicago's Kirk Hinrich and Seattle's Luke Ridnour probably are competing for one roster spot as a backup point guard. Hinrich has been slowed by a strained hamstring during camp, but he pushed through the injury during a lively scrimmage Sunday -- most of it spent guarding Ridnour.*_


----------



## BG7 (Jun 25, 2003)

*Re: Chris Sherridan: Hinrich not going to make USA WC team*

I'd hope they'd pick Kirk over Ridnour.


----------



## step (Sep 19, 2005)

*Re: Chris Sherridan: Hinrich not going to make USA WC team*

Due to boredom I browsed some of the other team forums and came upon this:








Crikey.


----------



## Sir Patchwork (Jan 12, 2005)

*Re: Chris Sherridan: Hinrich not going to make USA WC team*

Dwight Howard is a monster.


----------



## Like A Breath (Jun 16, 2003)

*Re: Chris Sherridan: Hinrich not going to make USA WC team*

What the **** are they feeding Dwight Howard? He looks like Spongebob after he buys the Anchor Arms.


----------



## kulaz3000 (May 3, 2006)

*Re: Chris Sherridan: Hinrich not going to make USA WC team*



step said:


> Due to boredom I browsed some of the other team forums and came upon this:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thats called work ethic, something Chandler lacked in compared to Howard. As much as i love Chandler and how ill continue to disagree with the trade, he just still hasn't gotten it. He has to realize that one day he'll be 30, bounced around a few teams and wonder why he doesn't get love, he has to start putting in some work. Dwights been in the league a whole 3 years and every year you can see improvements in his body but most importantly his game, that kid gets it. I would have traded both Curry and Chandler for Dwight in a blink of an eye.


----------



## paxman (Apr 24, 2006)

*Re: Chris Sherridan: Hinrich not going to make USA WC team*

dear dwight howard,

please hang out with tyrus thomas.

love,

tyrus thomas.


----------



## Jamel Irief (May 19, 2002)

*Re: Chris Sherridan: Hinrich not going to make USA WC team*



mizenkay said:


> for all the times kirk's shot not falling has made him tentative, there are as many times, more actually, that he has started off cold gotten hot and then willed the team to victory. plus he's won at a higher level (playoffs) than joe johnson and kirk has upped his game in the playoffs. big game experience should count in his favor. i can see them taking bowen for the whole leadership thing. but SPMJ* brought up a good point about his game not being suited as well for international play.
> 
> so i think it's gonna come down to how they play in the first of the international competitions. and i think the captain has an excellent shot at making it, chris sheridan be damned!
> :smilewink


Joe Johnson was in the conference finals two years ago, Hinrich has never made it out the first round. Regardless of the percentages, I think they are equal caliber shooters. Not to mention Johnson is 6'8" of pure muscle. I think Hinrich should be choosen over Ridnour and Bowen, not Joe.


----------



## mizenkay (Dec 29, 2003)

*Re: Chris Sherridan: Hinrich not going to make USA WC team*

i'm just hoping at this point kirk hinrich will be chosen to travel to asia over luke ridnour. 

even if he's just a practice guy. if they take ridnour, i'm not even going to know what to say.





:usa:


----------



## UMfan83 (Jan 15, 2003)

*Re: Chris Sherridan: Hinrich not going to make USA WC team*

C'mon Captain America, show them the 'right way' to play basketball!


----------



## GB (Jun 11, 2002)

*Re: Chris Sherridan: Hinrich not going to make USA WC team*



step said:


> Due to boredom I browsed some of the other team forums and came upon this:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



He looks like he should be another couple of inches tall. He has whacked out proportions.


----------



## DaBabyBullz (May 26, 2006)

*Re: Chris Sherridan: Hinrich not going to make USA WC team*



GB said:


> He looks like he should be another couple of inches tall. He has whacked out proportions.


He actually looks a bit like David Robinson. Tall, narrow but with huge shoulders. He is 6'11" so how much taller should/could he be? lol


----------



## mizenkay (Dec 29, 2003)

*Re: Chris Sherridan: Hinrich not going to make USA WC team*

Kirk is "on the bubble".

http://www.denverpost.com/nuggets/ci_4086805



> _Las Vegas - It's one thing for Bruce Bowen to be cut by the Miami Heat and a Continental Basketball Association team when he wasn't a household name. It's another thing to be cut by USA Basketball when you are.
> 
> *On a U.S. roster filled with NBA stars, Bowen is one of the few who have been cut. But when the U.S. trims its national team roster from 24 players to 15 on Tuesday and from 15 to 12 by mid-August before the start of the world championships in Japan, many stars are certain to be cut.* Bowen, on the bubble to make the final roster, believes his past will help him deal with the outcome.
> 
> ...


----------



## mizenkay (Dec 29, 2003)

*Re: Chris Sherridan: Hinrich not going to make USA WC team*

meanwhile...i thought there were no "superstar" egos this time around and everyone is on the same _all for one, one for all_ page...not lebron james however:



> James, though, said he would "go home and probably not be there" for the 2008 Beijing Olympic Games if he did get cut.
> 
> "I wouldn't waste their time," he said. "If I couldn't make the travel squad this summer, I wouldn't be good enough to make the Olympics."




you're not going to get cut lebron but this quote says to me you are an egotistical *******.


----------



## paxman (Apr 24, 2006)

*Re: Chris Sherridan: Hinrich not going to make USA WC team*

how many true centers are there out of the 24?
no way does brad miller get cut.

also, is oden one of the current players there? i thought i 
saw him on one of the pictures.


----------



## kukoc4ever (Nov 20, 2002)

*Re: Chris Sherridan: Hinrich not going to make USA WC team*

This is kind of a cool process.

Most of these guys are multi-millionaire players with guaranteed contracts.

When is the last time that any of them have worried about being "cut" from a team? A while for the NBA guys. 

I wonder if this is the reason that Kirk decided not to initially join the team? Figured that he would not make it and just risk an injury or tire him out before the long grind of a NBA season? Can't blame him.... given that he gets the crap knocked out of him every night guarding the opposing 2 and tends to show signs of fatigue throughout a NBA season. Now he has a hamstring injury that is bothering him. Not good news for the Bulls. I'm kind of hoping he does get cut, so he's fresh to start the season. On the other hand.... it would be cool to see him playing for Team USA.


----------



## mizenkay (Dec 29, 2003)

*Re: Chris Sherridan: Hinrich not going to make USA WC team*

looks like kirk was able to scrimmage for a bit today before having to ice the injury.

http://editorial.gettyimages.com/source/search/details_pop.aspx?iid=71510944&cdi=0

http://editorial.gettyimages.com/source/search/details_pop.aspx?iid=71510977&cdi=0


----------



## mizenkay (Dec 29, 2003)

*Re: Chris Sherridan: Hinrich not going to make USA WC team*

i am obsessing over this today!

my hope is that he at least makes the travelling team, over ridnour (_please!_) and if he gets cut from the roster that goes to worlds, then ok. at least he will have some real international experience under his belt, yet still would be done in mid-august and could return home and still be fresh for the season.


----------



## paxman (Apr 24, 2006)

*Re: Chris Sherridan: Hinrich not going to make USA WC team*



mizenkay said:


> i am obsessing over this today!
> 
> my hope is that he at least makes the travelling team, over ridnour (_please!_) and if he gets cut from the roster that goes to worlds, then ok. at least he will have some real international experience under his belt, yet still would be done in mid-august and could return home and still be fresh for the season.


i'm starting to care less about him making the team, and more about
him not further aggravating his injury.

would love for to him represent our team, would love for usa to dominate the competition,
but i'd give up both wishes if it meant an unhealthy kirk at the start of bulls season.


----------



## mizenkay (Dec 29, 2003)

*Re: Chris Sherridan: Hinrich not going to make USA WC team*

chat with "the kirk" today at 5pm CT!!

http://transcripts.usatoday.com/Chats/transcript.aspx?c=775

i already submitted my question. i hope he answers!


:usa:


----------



## narek (Jul 29, 2005)

*Re: Chris Sherridan: Hinrich not going to make USA WC team*



mizenkay said:


> chat with "the kirk" today at 5pm CT!!
> 
> http://transcripts.usatoday.com/Chats/transcript.aspx?c=775
> 
> ...



Thanks for the link. I sent one, too, but I avoided asking why his parents gave him the middle name of James. :biggrin:


----------



## mizenkay (Dec 29, 2003)

*Re: Chris Sherridan: Hinrich not going to make USA WC team*

um, because it's his dad's name?

:smilewink


my question (posed by mariacarla, my sometime internet alter-ego) was _super dorky._ but would we expect anything less?



:biggrin:


----------



## narek (Jul 29, 2005)

*Re: Chris Sherridan: Hinrich not going to make USA WC team*



mizenkay said:


> um, because it's his dad's name?
> 
> :smilewink
> 
> ...


But still!!!


----------



## paxman (Apr 24, 2006)

*Re: Chris Sherridan: Hinrich not going to make USA WC team*



mizenkay said:


> chat with "the kirk" today at 5pm CT!!
> 
> http://transcripts.usatoday.com/Chats/transcript.aspx?c=775
> 
> ...


great find!


----------



## step (Sep 19, 2005)

*Re: Chris Sherridan: Hinrich not going to make USA WC team*



> also, is oden one of the current players there? i thought i
> saw him on one of the pictures.


He was a spectator unfortunately.


> Oden wasn't able to participate fully this week in workouts, because he is recovering from surgery June 16 on his right wrist. He left camp Thursday to attend summer school at Ohio State.





> But when the U.S. trims its national team roster from 24 players to 15 on Tuesday and from 15 to 12 by mid-August before the start of the world championships in Japan, many stars are certain to be cut.


Isn't this helped with the fact that quite a few aren't able to participate for this world championship? No Billups, Bryant, Odom, Pierce and Reddick, that's 5 extra spots.


----------



## paxman (Apr 24, 2006)

*Re: Chris Sherridan: Hinrich not going to make USA WC team*



> *Charlotte NC:* Which point guard in the league do you have the most troulble guarding?
> 
> *The Wade Stopper:* Dwyane Wade or Gilbert Arenas. The combination of their speed, athleticism and strength is difficult to deal with. Gilbert is really tough because he is so fast and has great range.


...


----------



## Ron Cey (Dec 27, 2004)

*Re: Chris Sherridan: Hinrich not going to make USA WC team*



paxman said:


> i'm starting to care less about him making the team, and more about
> him not further aggravating his injury.
> 
> would love for to him represent our team, would love for usa to dominate the competition,
> but i'd give up both wishes if it meant an unhealthy kirk at the start of bulls season.


Me too. If he's only going to make the "traveling team" as a practice player then to hell with that. I'm sure he'd enjoy it, but not me. Not if he's having trouble with his hammy. 

If it looked like he'd make the roster as a contributor, then great. But if not, and he's still going to have to grind like the rest of them anyway, then as a Bulls fan, I say "come home Kirk."


----------



## BG7 (Jun 25, 2003)

*Re: Chris Sherridan: Hinrich not going to make USA WC team*

What happens if say Ben Gordon explodes next year into a deadeye shooter like 28 ppg 48% 45 3p%

Would they invite him, or only the guys in the current program?


----------



## rwj333 (Aug 10, 2002)

*Re: Chris Sherridan: Hinrich not going to make USA WC team*



mizenkay said:


> meanwhile...i thought there were no "superstar" egos this time around and everyone is on the same _all for one, one for all_ page...not lebron james however:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I noticed a similar thing in a video on NBA.com. In one scene, Coach K is talking to Lebron about his jumper, and Lebron is monosyllabic and doesn't even look at Coach K while they talk. In the next scene, Wade is very friendly while talking to Coach K and makes eye contact, etc. It was pretty striking. 

Perhaps Lebron was simply trying to concentrate on practice, but I agree he seems egotistical.


----------



## kulaz3000 (May 3, 2006)

*Re: Chris Sherridan: Hinrich not going to make USA WC team*



sloth said:


> What happens if say Ben Gordon explodes next year into a deadeye shooter like 28 ppg 48% 45 3p%
> 
> Would they invite him, or only the guys in the current program?


I read they are open to chop and change through the years, just incase of that particular reason. Players could get injured, youngers players may turn into superstars. So im sure there will be multiple changes through the years..


----------



## mgolding (Jul 20, 2002)

*Re: Chris Sherridan: Hinrich not going to make USA WC team*

Just a few things. 

When considering who is a better shooter it is important to note that being a spot-up shooter is much more important than shooting off of the dribble in the international game. Thats where the value of guys like Battier and Bowen may be increased.

I dont see how Anthony fits into this style of play. He is the perfect example of what works in the NBA but only in the NBA. Wings have to really move off of the ball which is why I think Hamilton would have been a great additition if available.

Brad Miller should be quite suited to the international game with his passing and soft touch. Duncan looked good in international play as a centre though foul trouble was his great downfall. All USA big men will have to watch that in the international game.

Wade and James are good enough to excel regardless but their tendancy towards one on one does not help in this style of game. Arenas could pose some similar problems to what Marbury and Iverson have in the past.

There is no way I would start Wade LBJ and Arenas. This would be falling into the same trap. Movement off of the ball, screens off the ball and good ball movement is what wins international basketball.

USAs best international starting line-up:
Duncan
KG
Hamilton
Allen
Kidd


----------



## BG7 (Jun 25, 2003)

*Re: Chris Sherridan: Hinrich not going to make USA WC team*

I really think Ben Gordon should be added to the team, he is one of the best shooters in the NBA, he'd be a valuable asset, imagine a team having to worry about Arenas, Gordon, AND Kobe all at the same time in the clutch, that'd be scary. Either way, I still hope we demolish the competition, but Nocioni does good too in the Worlds.


----------



## jalen5 (Nov 19, 2004)

*Re: Chris Sherridan: Hinrich not going to make USA WC team*



rwj333 said:


> I noticed a similar thing in a video on NBA.com. In one scene, Coach K is talking to Lebron about his jumper, and Lebron is monosyllabic and doesn't even look at Coach K while they talk. In the next scene, Wade is very friendly while talking to Coach K and makes eye contact, etc. It was pretty striking.
> 
> Perhaps Lebron was simply trying to concentrate on practice, but I agree he seems egotistical.



I think yall are reading WAY too much into these things...LeBron is all about doing whatever it takes to win...It's okay to know you are one of the best...MJ knew he was the best, expected himself to be the best, and acted like he was the best...that's what gave him his edge...all the great ones have a little bit of a cocky swagger...yes, there is a line you can't pass but LeBron is MILES away from that line


----------



## BG7 (Jun 25, 2003)

*Re: Chris Sherridan: Hinrich not going to make USA WC team*

I think Lebron might get cut, he is pulling a Kobe, isolating himself from everyone else on the team, well the old Kobe, not the newer humbler Kobe. Now he's crying in the media. Hopefully he does get cut, then we won't have any drama queens over there again.


----------



## mizenkay (Dec 29, 2003)

*Re: Chris Sherridan: Hinrich not going to make USA WC team*

http://msn.foxsports.com/other/story/5812506



> Charlotte rookie Adam Morrison probably will be left home from the club's Asian tour, and *Kirk Hinrich's injured hamstring might keep him out as well.* A few days ago, Stoudemire seemed likely to be the final player dropped - but he's making things interesting for Krzyzewski, who won't share his thoughts on the decision.
> 
> "There's no magic in 15 (players going to Asia)," he said. "We just don't want to place ourselves in a position where we have to call somebody because we've got injuries. Everybody here has bought into the fact that we're in it for something bigger than any one individual."


----------



## mizenkay (Dec 29, 2003)

*Re: Chris Sherridan: Hinrich not going to make USA WC team*

thank you!



:usa:

http://sports.espn.go.com/oly/wbc2006/columns/story?columnist=katz_andy&id=2528801




> The 15 players who likely will return to Las Vegas on July 31 for exhibition games will be announced Tuesday morning at the Wynn Hotel. The Americans don't have to submit a final roster of 12 players until 24 hours before the first game in Japan on Aug. 19, according to USA spokesperson Craig Miller.
> 
> Marion's departure trims the roster down to 17, leaving two more possible cuts -- likely Seattle point guard Luke Ridnour and former Gonzaga forward and Charlotte Bobcats first-round draft pick Adam Morrison. That means the 15 players likely to travel to Asia are: Carmelo Anthony, Gilbert Arenas, Shane Battier, Chris Bosh, Bruce Bowen, Elton Brand, Dwight Howard, LeBron James, Antawn Jamison, Joe Johnson, Brad Miller, Chris Paul, Amare Stoudemire, Dwyane Wade and *Kirk Hinrich.* The coaching staff will meet Tuesday morning before the news conference to make the final call. *Ridnour looks to lose out to Chicago's Hinrich*, and Morrison is up against veteran options.
> 
> ...


----------



## BG7 (Jun 25, 2003)

*Re: Chris Sherridan: Hinrich not going to make USA WC team*

I think they should put Morrison on the roster and leave Lebron home, better to have people committed to the team than the people committed to themselves.


----------



## mizenkay (Dec 29, 2003)

*Re: Chris Sherridan: Hinrich not going to make USA WC team*


----------



## BG7 (Jun 25, 2003)

*Re: Chris Sherridan: Hinrich not going to make USA WC team*

Does Kirk still have to make one more cut? Don't they like play some pregames before the WC's? Is that whats the 15 is for and then they have to cut it down to 12?

The Final 12 probaly should be:

Dwyane Wade
Gilbert Arenas
Elton brand
Dwight Howard
Chris Bosh
Amare Stoudemire
Brad Miller
Carmelo Anthony
Kirk Hinrich
Joe Johnson
Shane Battier
Bruce Bowen


----------



## mizenkay (Dec 29, 2003)

*Re: Chris Sherridan: Hinrich not going to make USA WC team*

from the article, sloth :smilewink



_ The Americans don't have to submit a final roster of 12 players until 24 hours before the first game in Japan on Aug. 19, according to USA spokesperson Craig Miller.

---

The Americans are slated to have 15 players available on the roster for an exhibition against Puerto Rico at the Thomas & Mack Center on Aug. 3, and then for games against China and Brazil in Guangzhou, China, Aug. 7-8. 

The squad will then train in Hong Kong, Aug. 9-11, play the World Basketball Challenge in Seoul, South Korea against Lithuania and Korea Aug. 13 and 15 before participating in the FIBA World Championships Aug. 19-Sept. 3 in Saitama, Japan._


----------



## WestHighHawk (Jun 28, 2003)

*Re: Chris Sherridan: Hinrich not going to make USA WC team*

miz with the latest breaking news :clap:


----------



## atlbull (Feb 27, 2004)

*Re: Chris Sherridan: Hinrich not going to make USA WC team*



sloth said:


> I think they should put Morrison on the roster and leave Lebron home, better to have people committed to the team than the people committed to themselves.


Plus, he could be our official crier when we win the olympics. :biggrin:


----------



## paxman (Apr 24, 2006)

*Re: Chris Sherridan: Hinrich not going to make USA WC team*

guys like bowen and batier, there could be arguments as to 
why they were invited to compete for team usa.

so, question: what the hell is ridnour doing here?


----------



## kulaz3000 (May 3, 2006)

*Re: Chris Sherridan: Hinrich not going to make USA WC team*



paxman said:


> guys like bowen and batier, there could be arguments as to
> why they were invited to compete for team usa.
> 
> so, question: what the hell is ridnour doing here?


Because they needed some young developing point gaurds that may hit their prime in 2-3 years time. Plus, because Hinrich declined their offer to join the team intially, and all good USA teams needs a token white point gaurd.


----------



## BG7 (Jun 25, 2003)

*Re: Chris Sherridan: Hinrich not going to make USA WC team*

Yeah, I think not having token white guys on the 2004 team was why we lost.


----------



## such sweet thunder (May 30, 2002)

*Re: Chris Sherridan: Hinrich not going to make USA WC team*

Just for comparisons sake:


----------



## mizenkay (Dec 29, 2003)

*Re: Chris Sherridan: Hinrich not going to make USA WC team*

USA roster announced! From the "ticker" on NBA TV. link to follow.


Carmelo Anthony
Gilbert Arenas
Shane Battier
Chris Bosh
Bruce Bowen
Elton Brand
*Kirk Hinrich*
Dwight Howard
LeBron James
Antwan Jamison
Joe Johnson
Brad Miller
Chris Paul
Amare Stoudemire
Dwyane Wade




:usa:


----------



## jnrjr79 (Apr 18, 2003)

*Re: Chris Sherridan: Hinrich not going to make USA WC team*



mizenkay said:


> USA roster announced! From the "ticker" on NBA TV. link to follow.
> 
> 
> Carmelo Anthony
> ...




Nice. Good work Kirk.


----------



## Vintage (Nov 8, 2002)

*Re: Chris Sherridan: Hinrich not going to make USA WC team*

I doubt Hinrich will suit up much, if at all.


----------



## Ron Cey (Dec 27, 2004)

*Re: Chris Sherridan: Hinrich not going to make USA WC team*



mizenkay said:


> USA roster announced! From the "ticker" on NBA TV. link to follow.
> 
> 
> Carmelo Anthony
> ...


Cool. I guess. 

I'm glad he made it, and I think he'd be good to have on the team. But like I wrote above, if he's just going to be a practice player like some of the early reports suggested, then I don't think its worth it from a Bulls' fan's perspective. 

Hinrich's got a great motor. But he's the type of player that, when he's tired, you can tell. It affects him. 

I don't want him wearing down 55 games into the regular season because he was on a practice squad.

Oh, and seeing 'Melo on there makes me shake my head in wonder and disgust.


----------



## ScottMay (Jun 15, 2002)

*Re: Chris Sherridan: Hinrich not going to make USA WC team*



Ron Cey said:


> Oh, and seeing 'Melo on there makes me shake my head in wonder and disgust.


An updated Chris Sheridan piece on Insider today has Coach K raving about Melo, saying he'll be hard-pressed to keep him out of the starting lineup and that he's playing like he's on a mission.

This is why making the team, practicing with the team, carrying the bags for the team is a good thing for Kirk -- being around that talent and those brains and with this cause can be transformative. It remains to be seen whether Melo brings this all back with him to the league, but did you ever imagine you'd hear Coach K and Colangelo praise Carmelo Anthony for trying his utmost and being a leader?


----------



## thebullybully (Jan 26, 2005)

*Re: Chris Sherridan: Hinrich not going to make USA WC team*



kulaz3000 said:


> Because they needed some young developing point gaurds that may hit their prime in 2-3 years time. Plus, because Hinrich declined their offer to join the team intially, and all good USA teams needs a token white point gaurd.


Way to marginalize someone's contribution. Ridnour is well-known to asst coach Nate McMillan. He was there for a reason when Kirk wasn't, but now they have the right (not the white) guy.


----------



## mizenkay (Dec 29, 2003)

*Re: Chris Sherridan: Hinrich not going to make USA WC team*

http://www.usabasketball.com/seniormen/2006/06_mwc_finalists15.html



> Following five days of training that included participation from 20 of the 24 members who had been named to the 2006-08 USA Basketball Men's Senior National Team, USA Basketball Senior National Team Managing Director Jerry Colangelo and USA head coach Mike Krzyzewski announced today the 15 players who had been selected as finalists for the USA Basketball World Championship Team.
> 
> Players named as finalists include: : Carmelo Anthony (Denver Nuggets); Gilbert Arenas (Washington Wizards); Shane Battier (Houston Rockets); Chris Bosh (Toronto Raptors); Bruce Bowen (San Antonio Spurs); Elton Brand (Los Angeles Clippers); *Kirk Hinrich (Chicago Bulls)*; Dwight Howard (Orlando Magic); LeBron James (Cleveland Cavaliers); Antawn Jamison (Washington Wizards); Joe Johnson (Atlanta Hawks); Brad Miller (Sacramento Kings); Chris Paul (New Orleans/ Oklahoma City Hornets); Amaré Stoudemire (Phoenix Suns); and Dwyane Wade (Miami Heat).
> 
> The official 12-man roster that will compete in the Aug. 19-Sept, 3 FIBA World Championship must be submitted to FIBA at the technical meeting that normally is held the day prior to the start of the competition.


----------



## thebullybully (Jan 26, 2005)

*Re: Chris Sherridan: Hinrich not going to make USA WC team*



ScottMay said:


> An updated Chris Sheridan piece on Insider today has Coach K raving about Melo, saying he'll be hard-pressed to keep him out of the starting lineup and that he's playing like he's on a mission.
> 
> ...
> 
> ...



Anthony has done it before, just not in the NBA. The National Championship game against Kansas, he happily spent time double teamed, and passing to the hot open hand of McNamara, and in doing so still got a good number of looks himself as the three point game spread the Kansas D. He played with a joy I haven't seen since he went pro. Cheers to the USA coaching staff if they find the old Carmelo again, he was really special to watch.

I might just really get in to watching this team.


----------



## Ron Cey (Dec 27, 2004)

*Re: Chris Sherridan: Hinrich not going to make USA WC team*



ScottMay said:


> An updated Chris Sheridan piece on Insider today has Coach K raving about Melo, saying he'll be hard-pressed to keep him out of the starting lineup and that he's playing like he's on a mission.
> 
> This is why making the team, practicing with the team, carrying the bags for the team is a good thing for Kirk -- being around that talent and those brains and with this cause can be transformative. It remains to be seen whether Melo brings this all back with him to the league, *but did you ever imagine you'd hear Coach K and Colangelo praise Carmelo Anthony for trying his utmost and being a leader?*


No, I never would have imagined that. And thats an interesting and legitimate perspective on what the experience can do for Hinrich. Although, mentally, I'm not sure how much he needs to "transform". 

'Melo, of course, is another question entirely. I've no reason to not believe Coach K. But I can think of several reasons why a Coach might, in dealing with the media, talk up a player whose international competitive history strongly suggests he never should have been in consideration for, let alone make, the team in the first place. 

We'll see what 'Melo does after a loss in which he plays poorly, or in a win in which he rarely saw the floor due to a matchup issue. I hope I'm wrong and that he's awesome in game and in attitude. I want these guys to dominate the Olympics this time around.


----------



## BG7 (Jun 25, 2003)

*Re: Chris Sherridan: Hinrich not going to make USA WC team*

Or maybe, Melo just wants to redeem himself from the 2004 olympics....or something crazy like that.


----------



## mizenkay (Dec 29, 2003)

*Re: Chris Sherridan: Hinrich not going to make USA WC team*

i think this will do a great deal for kirk's confidence.

guess those "key people" at USA basketball who think kirk gets too down on himself had a change of heart (that's for _you_, sheridan!)

the respect from the refs factor alone is worth so much.


----------



## ScottMay (Jun 15, 2002)

*Re: Chris Sherridan: Hinrich not going to make USA WC team*



Ron Cey said:


> No, I never would have imagined that. And thats an interesting and legitimate perspective on what the experience can do for Hinrich. Although, mentally, I'm not sure how much he needs to "transform".


He needn't transform himself. Pippen is a great example of how the experience can help refine a player and improve where there doesn't seem to be that much room for improvement. He went into the Dream Team tryouts and practices as a guy way down the depth chart. Afterward, everyone said he was arguably the best player on the team and he went from being considered just another good young player to a Hall-of-Famer. Even if it was just perception/little subtle edges to his game. 

Nothing's better for your game than practicing and playing with the best. If Kirk can pick up a wrinkle here or there that he wouldn't have picked up in the Berto Center, if he gains credibility around the league with other players or coaches, if he comes out of his shell a little bit as a leader, it's all well worth it.


----------



## Ron Cey (Dec 27, 2004)

*Re: Chris Sherridan: Hinrich not going to make USA WC team*



ScottMay said:


> He needn't transform himself. Pippen is a great example of how the experience can help refine a player and improve where there doesn't seem to be that much room for improvement. He went into the Dream Team tryouts and practices as a guy way down the depth chart. Afterward, everyone said he was arguably the best player on the team and he went from being considered just another good young player to a Hall-of-Famer. Even if it was just perception/little subtle edges to his game.
> 
> Nothing's better for your game than practicing and playing with the best. If Kirk can pick up a wrinkle here or there that he wouldn't have picked up in the Berto Center, if he gains credibility around the league with other players or coaches, if he comes out of his shell a little bit as a leader, it's all well worth it.


I agree with you. If that stuff happens, then great. 

My concern is that if he is just a practice player, travels around, and doesn't make the 12 man roster (which, frankly, I don't see how he can over a guy like Chris Paul), he might just come back tired with an up and down hammy. And thats it.

That is my concern. But believing what I do about Hinrich, your points are probably more accurate. Guys like him do seem to make the best of things.


----------



## BG7 (Jun 25, 2003)

*Re: Chris Sherridan: Hinrich not going to make USA WC team*

Kirk Hinrich was better than Chris Paul last year, Paul is just overhyped because he was doing something comparable to Hinrich as a rookie last year, but Kirk's defense puts him in as a better player than Paul.


----------



## Ron Cey (Dec 27, 2004)

*Re: Chris Sherridan: Hinrich not going to make USA WC team*



sloth said:


> Kirk Hinrich was better than Chris Paul last year, Paul is just overhyped because he was doing something comparable to Hinrich as a rookie last year, but Kirk's defense puts him in as a better player than Paul.


Wow, man. I'm a big Hinrich guy, and even I'd rather have Paul. I don't think Paul is overhyped at all. His hype is just right.


----------



## franky5183 (Jul 23, 2004)

*Hinrich makes 15 man USA Bball Roster*

http://sports.yahoo.com/nba/news;_y...8vLYF?slug=ap-uscamp-roster&prov=ap&type=lgns


----------



## Anima (Jun 3, 2003)

*Kirk makes final 15*

LAS VEGAS (AP) -- Shawn Marion, Adam Morrison and Luke Ridnour were left off the U.S. national team's roster Tuesday before its trip to Asia for the world championships next month. 

Amare Stoudemire and Kirk Hinrich were the only moderately surprising inclusions on the 15-man roster, which will play five warmup games in Las Vegas, China and Korea before opening the world championships in Japan on Aug. 19. 


Coach Mike Krzyzewski and his staff must trim the roster to 12 players before the world championships. Marion, the Phoenix Suns' three-time NBA All-Star, apparently was left off the roster because of a minor knee injury. He was just one of five candidates remaining from the 2004 U.S. Olympic team, which won disappointing bronze medals. 

Hinrich, the Chicago Bulls point guard, beat out Ridnour for the ostensible third-string spot behind Chris Paul and Gilbert Arenas. Hinrich was slowed by a hamstring injury during the team's weeklong training camp in Las Vegas, but apparently did enough to impress Krzyzewski.





http://sports.yahoo.com/nba/news;_y...8vLYF?slug=ap-uscamp-roster&prov=ap&type=lgns


----------



## jnrjr79 (Apr 18, 2003)

*Re: Kirk makes final 15*

Double merge-a-roo!


----------



## mizenkay (Dec 29, 2003)

*Re: Kirk makes final 15*

http://sportsillustrated.cnn.com/2006/writers/marty_burns/07/25/team.usa.cuts/



> Marion's injury left Krzyzewski, who had to trim three players from the 18 who have participated in the Las Vegas training camp this week, with essentially one tough choice: Bulls guard Kirk Hinrich, who has been battling a leg injury, or Sonics guard Luke Ridnour at point. One could make a strong case for both players, but Coach K ultimately went with Hinrich. *Captain Kirk can play both guard positions and is a better 3-point shooter.*






> *My starting unit when official practices begin for the World Championships next week would be Hinrich at PG, LeBron at SG, Battier at SF, Brand at PF, and Miller at C.
> 
> Yes, I know. I can hear the catcalls already. Where's Dwyane Wade? Where's Carmelo Anthony? Where's Dwight Howard? Hinrich at point guard? Ahead of Arenas and Paul?*
> 
> Again, I'm not saying Wade and Anthony aren't superior NBA talents. I'm not saying Hinrich is a better NBA point guard than Arenas or Paul. But for this team, and in this particular tournament, this starting lineup makes the most sense.


----------



## Pain5155 (May 28, 2006)

*Re: Kirk makes final 15*

who the hell was saying he wasnt gonna make it?


----------



## thebullybully (Jan 26, 2005)

*Re: Kirk makes final 15*



Anima [url="http://sports.yahoo.com/nba/players/3710/" said:


> Kirk Hinrich[/url] were the only moderately surprising inclusions on the 15-man roster, which will play five warmup games in Las Vegas, China and Korea before opening the world championships in Japan on Aug. 19.
> 
> 
> Hinrich was slowed by a hamstring injury during the team's weeklong training camp in Las Vegas, but apparently did enough to impress Krzyzewski.


Sports writers are really ignorant of their subject matter sometimes. Sometimes I think they must all assemble "facts" together over breakfast in the hotel coffee shop from whatever they happen to hear "sources" say, and then call it a day in favor of in LV's case some gambling or strippers. It's so rare to read any really well written sports articles.

This should read "I am surprised that what Sheridan told me yesterday over pancakes, blackjack, and lap dances was wrong about Hinrich over Ridnour."


----------



## PC Load Letter (Jun 29, 2002)

Can someone state any good reasons why Antawn Jamison would make the team, or even be part of the tryout process? I'm no international basketball afficionado or anything, but does his style of play really lend itself to Olympic play? He's more of a midrange shooter who likes to slash into the lane and take his 12-18 footers, but we have plenty of guys on the team that can do the slashing and scoring part. To me, it would make a lot more sense to keep someone like Morrison.

Also, why was Kaman not given a chance to make the team, either over Miller or even Bosh. It seems his size would cause a ton of problems for almost any opposing team, especially considering the normal lack of big men who actually play "big."

Or maybe I'm totally misjudging other countries' teams, I don't know.

P.S. I understand the whole "Get role players who hustle and set an example" mantra, but putting Bruce Bowen on the Olympic team is taking it a little too far.


----------



## BG7 (Jun 25, 2003)

Yeah, I don't really get the players they invited, I think Ben Gordon, Reggie Miller, and Chris Kaman also should have at least been invited to the camp.


----------



## narek (Jul 29, 2005)

*Re: Kirk makes final 15*



mizenkay said:


> http://sportsillustrated.cnn.com/2006/writers/marty_burns/07/25/team.usa.cuts/


They called him Captain Kirk!!!

Or is that Kelly Dwyer - I need to go read it.


----------



## Anima (Jun 3, 2003)

sloth said:


> Yeah, I don't really get the players they invited, I think Ben Gordon, Reggie Miller, and Chris Kaman also should have at least been invited to the camp.


 Reggie Miller?!?!


----------



## narek (Jul 29, 2005)

sloth said:


> Yeah, I don't really get the players they invited, I think Ben Gordon, Reggie Miller, and Chris Kaman also should have at least been invited to the camp.


I think it was TrueHoop.com who made a mention that a lot of the people asked were under contract to a certain shoe company. But then, who isn't under contract to a certain shoe company - Nike owns whatever the one that Wade advertises for (and Kirk is signed with, too).


----------



## PC Load Letter (Jun 29, 2002)

This team is not exactly overwhelming, but I will say that a lineup of Paul/Wade/Lebron/Amare/Howard does get me excited to watch. I can't see how any other team could handle that lineup in any fashion, lack of outside shooting or not. I think that's as close as we can get to Coach K's goal of "dominating the opponent."


----------



## mizenkay (Dec 29, 2003)

*Re: Kirk makes final 15*

it's marty burns, not dwyer.

i love that he says the surprising choice was kirk - exactly _what case_ can be made for ridnour over hinrich, i'd like to know - and then he goes on to say that kirk should start.

classic stuff.

:laugh:

chris sheridan really needs to get plugged in. wow.


----------



## Anima (Jun 3, 2003)

PC Load Letter said:


> Can someone state any good reasons why Antawn Jamison would make the team, or even be part of the tryout process? I'm no international basketball afficionado or anything, but does his style of play really lend itself to Olympic play? He's more of a midrange shooter who likes to slash into the lane and take his 12-18 footers, but we have plenty of guys on the team that can do the slashing and scoring part. To me, it would make a lot more sense to keep someone like Morrison.


I think your forgetting how short the three point line is in international play. It's like a mid range shot for NBA players which is why so many have a hard time making threes in international competition. IMO, it's also why they would want a good mid range shooter and not a long bomber.


----------



## PC Load Letter (Jun 29, 2002)

Anima said:


> I think your forgetting how short the three point line is in international play. It's like a mid range shot for NBA players which is why so many have a hard time making threes in international competition.


That's a valid point. I didn't think it was much shorter, but I'll trust you. I'd still rather have Morrison, though.

edit: according to the us basketball team website, the 3-point line is only 20'6", which is only slight longer than a college 3, so it makes a lot more sense to have a guy like Jamison.


----------



## Like A Breath (Jun 16, 2003)

*Re: Chris Sherridan: Hinrich not going to make USA WC team*



sloth said:


> I think they should put Morrison on the roster and leave Lebron home, better to have people committed to the team than the people committed to themselves.


I think we get the point.


----------



## Anima (Jun 3, 2003)

PC Load Letter said:


> That's a valid point. I didn't think it was much shorter, but I'll trust you. I'd still rather have Morrison, though.


 In international play it's 20 ft 6 inchs which is over three feet shorter then in the NBA.


----------



## thebullybully (Jan 26, 2005)

So as the three years wears on, will the unselfish team spirit survive? Or will they end up staying on a cruise ship again instead of the Olympic Village having a total olympic experience?


----------



## UD40 (May 12, 2005)

I love this teams depth, definitly at the one.

Arenas, Capt Kirk and Chris Paul? Sounds good to me.


----------



## WestHighHawk (Jun 28, 2003)

Hot Dang! :clap: 

There will be celebrating in Sioux City, IA, Lawrence, KS, and Chicago :biggrin:


----------



## narek (Jul 29, 2005)

Pax talked about Kirk being on the team and why he's happy Kirk reconsidered being on it:

http://chicago.comcastsportsnet.com/multimedia.asp - the audio section. He also talked about Kirk's extension and all that stuff, too.


----------



## kulaz3000 (May 3, 2006)

Hinrich just put a few extra mils on his contract extension!!!


----------



## MikeDC (Jul 16, 2002)

Jamison's game should translate well. His major weakness is that he's slight for the 4 and not a good defender, and those will be masked by the international rules and style of play.

His strengths are pretty obvious. He can score in a variety of ways, is a very good shooter, quality passer for a big guy, good rebounder, and is a veritable boyscout too.


----------



## mizenkay (Dec 29, 2003)

espn article is updated with some quotes and this interesting tidbit about strategy.

*Krzyzewski also revealed a few nuggets of strategy for the tournament: He doesn't plan to have a regular starting lineup, and nobody will play all 40 minutes in any game. The Duke coach wouldn't mind using all 12 players in most games -- another way to keep his players' legs fresh and confidence high.*

http://sports.espn.go.com/oly/wbc2006/news/story?id=2529354


depending on the hamstring, i think kirk has an excellent chance at the final 12.

andy katz was just on espn news and he said kirk told him that he thinks his chances are good to make it to japan. katz also said all the players have totally bought into the idea of NOT playing 40 minutes in every game. i wouldn't be surprised to see a few different starting line-ups in the pre-worlds tourney.


----------



## kukoc4ever (Nov 20, 2002)

....


----------



## VincentVega (Oct 12, 2003)

Hinrich isn't good enough to play at Kansas. Check.

Hinrich isn't good enough to be a lottery pick. Check.

Hinrich isn't quick enough to defend NBA point guards. Check.

Hinrich isn't good enough to be an NBA starter. Check.

Hinrich isn't good enough to make Team USA. Check.


----------



## mizenkay (Dec 29, 2003)

yeah, vega we get it even if fred never will.



http://www.usabasketball.com/seniormen/2006/mp3/hinrich_kirk_07_24.mp3



EDIT: *i feel terrible* for posting this yesterday thinking he was hungover or something...apparently he had just learned about the death of his grandfather back in iowa. god, sorry kirk. i profoundly apologize and you have my sympathies.






http://www.dailyherald.com/sports/story.asp?id=210968




> Bulls guard Kirk Hinrich survived the first cut and will be part of the 15-member U.S. national team that heads to Asia in early August to compete in the FIBA World Championships.
> 
> But there was no celebration. Hinrich also learned of the death of his grandfather and left the U.S. training camp in Las Vegas early Tuesday morning to return to his hometown of Sioux City, Iowa.


----------



## Aesop (Jun 1, 2003)

mizenkay said:


> yeah, vega we get it even if fred never will.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


It always surprises me how much Kirk sucks at interviews. Too bad. It might end up harming his chances to be seen by the public as a star.


----------



## narek (Jul 29, 2005)

mizenkay said:


> yeah, vega we get it even if fred never will.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I cracked up when he said "length and athleticism". At least he didn't say upside.


----------



## VincentVega (Oct 12, 2003)

On another note, I wouldn't be surprised if Gordon blew up in the next couple of years and was invited to the team as a long-distance specialist/offensive spark, especially if something happens to one of the guards on the current squad. I see nothing but improvement for Gordon, and that's pretty scary when you sit back and think about it. We could potentially have three Bulls in the Olympics.


----------



## T.Shock (Feb 11, 2003)

Congrats to Kirk though am I worried about the physical effects it will have on him during the season. Thank God for Lord Thabo. 

On a seperate note, we still haven't figured out how to put an international team together. Though, grabbing Coach K and some new players go a long way to remedy the situation. You need, essentially,

PG-penetrator, can knock down the 3, loves to drive and kick
SG-pure jump shooter who is comfortable standing behind the arc and knocking down 3s all day long
SF-best man-to-man and team defender who can (suprise) knock down the 3
PF-big, ugly dude who loves to bang inside and does all the little things to help you win
C-more of a finesse guy who likes to (ahem) step out and shoot the 3 but is also good from the high post and running the floor

Out of the 15 guys selected right now, my starting lineup would be...

PG-Kirk Hinrich
SG-Joe Johnson
SF-Bruce Bowen
PF-Elton Brand
C-Brad Miller

Off the bench, I'd have these 5 guys play major roles...

PG/SG-Dwayne Wade
SG/SF-LeBron James
SF/PF-Antwan Jamison
C-Dwight Howard

We learned in Athens that if your major attributes are slashing from the wing (Carmelo), beating people off the dribble as a point (Arenas), or being a bruiser in the post (Amare) you won't succeed in international competitions.


----------



## Showtyme (Jun 24, 2002)

I love the USA basketball team. Seriously. It sounds like everyone I love in basketball is going to be there.

All the young stars, definitely. Wade, LeBron, CP, Dwight Howard, Hinrich... love it. Absolutely great chemistry.

Great collegiate X's and O's coaches? Awesome. Jim Boeheim is there, teaching them how to BEAT the zone defense? CRAZY. Mike D'Antoni teaching them how to run in the full-court? No way.

Coach K running the show? I respect him in the college game, although I'm a hater, and I don't know that he'd ever translate into the NBA game unless he had 14 guys that would obey his every word and run his system with perfect execution (not possible with today's ego/money game), but he's exactly the right guy to go up against international competition.

Who's in charge of putting this all together? Oh, Jerry Co. Of course.

If I've ever seen formula for success, it's this.


----------



## paxman (Apr 24, 2006)

PC Load Letter said:


> This team is not exactly overwhelming, but I will say that a lineup of Paul/Wade/Lebron/Amare/Howard does get me excited to watch. I can't see how any other team could handle that lineup in any fashion, lack of outside shooting or not. I think that's as close as we can get to Coach K's goal of "dominating the opponent."


it's funny that that lineup may still be the best, EIGHT years from now...


----------



## paxman (Apr 24, 2006)

has anyone here read anything about why the hell rip hamiltons isn't on this team?
if i were making it, i'd plug him in as a starter.
and i'd put in josh smith over bowen, although the bowen of 2 years ago would be 
great...


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

paxman said:


> has anyone here read anything about why the hell rip hamiltons isn't on this team?
> if i were making it, i'd plug him in as a starter.
> and i'd put in josh smith over bowen, although the bowen of 2 years ago would be
> great...


Rip turned USA down.
And Josh Smith needs more seasoning before he goes in over Bowen.


----------



## paxman (Apr 24, 2006)

futuristxen said:


> Rip turned USA down.
> And Josh Smith needs more seasoning before he goes in over Bowen.


oh, so they did ask him to join.


----------



## mizenkay (Dec 29, 2003)

i had to edit my post above that made fun of the captain...he had some very bad news yesterday when he learned of the death of his grandfather back in iowa. i feel terrible about that.

thoughts and prayers to you and your family kirk. good luck in making the worlds final roster.




> Bulls guard Kirk Hinrich survived the first cut and will be part of the 15-member U.S. national team that heads to Asia in early August to compete in the FIBA World Championships.
> 
> But there was no celebration. Hinrich also learned of the death of his grandfather and left the U.S. training camp in Las Vegas early Tuesday morning to return to his hometown of Sioux City, Iowa.


http://www.dailyherald.com/sports/story.asp?id=210968


----------



## Rhyder (Jul 15, 2002)

VincentVega said:


> Hinrich isn't good enough to play at Kansas. Check.
> 
> Hinrich isn't good enough to be a lottery pick. Check.
> 
> ...


Hinrich isn't good enough to make the NBA All-Star squad. _____

Hinrich isn't good enough to start for the NBA All-Star squad. _____

Hinrich isn't good enough to lead his team to a NBA Championship. _____


----------



## Rhyder (Jul 15, 2002)

VincentVega said:


> On another note, I wouldn't be surprised if Gordon blew up in the next couple of years and was invited to the team as a long-distance specialist/offensive spark, especially if something happens to one of the guards on the current squad. I see nothing but improvement for Gordon, and that's pretty scary when you sit back and think about it. We could potentially have three Bulls in the Olympics.


\

Four if Luke plays for the Aussies. Five if Thabo plays for the God squad.


----------



## BG7 (Jun 25, 2003)

Rhyder said:


> Hinrich isn't good enough to make the NBA All-Star squad. _____
> 
> Hinrich isn't good enough to start for the NBA All-Star squad. _____
> 
> Hinrich isn't good enough to lead his team to a NBA Championship. _____


I don't think Kirk will get an allstar bid, at least not next year, I'd say Noc, Ben, and Ben all have a better shot at it, but he might get that third one next year, only without the lead part, because its like we are led by 4 players, Kirk, Ben, Ben, and Noc.


----------



## Rhyder (Jul 15, 2002)

sloth said:


> I don't think Kirk will get an allstar bid, at least not next year, I'd say Noc, Ben, and Ben all have a better shot at it, but he might get that third one next year, only without the lead part, because its like we are led by 4 players, Kirk, Ben, Ben, and Noc.


That was just cheerleading on my part about a hopeful Kirk Hinrich career path. I doubt Kirk makes the All Star team in the next two seasons as well, and he will have to improve his game to ever make it.

Leading his team was meant in the Chauncey Billups sense, not the Michael Jordan sense.


----------



## atlbull (Feb 27, 2004)

T.Shock said:


> Congrats to Kirk though am I worried about the physical effects it will have on him during the season. Thank God for Lord Thabo.
> 
> On a seperate note, we still haven't figured out how to put an international team together. Though, grabbing Coach K and some new players go a long way to remedy the situation. You need, essentially,
> 
> ...


You know what's funny is that your starting line up could have been bulls regular rotation in another universe. We have/had 4 guys in your lineup at one point.


----------

